
CyberFox and general Firefox forks - baal80spam
I&#x27;m in the process of switching from Chrome to Firefox and I&#x27;m wondering what FF forks are worthwhile. Default Firefox seems really bloated and clumsy nowadays (especially compared to Chrome), not to mention the Australis interface which I don&#x27;t like much.<p>I&#x27;ve heard about Pale Moon, Ice Dragon, WaterFox. Currently I am testing CyberFox and it seems responsive and quite light on resources, and also has a portable edition. However, its webpage (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cyberfox.8pecxstudios.com) doesn&#x27;t feel particularly professional (typos like Dreamsceens, overall interpunction, grammar). These kinds of things always raise a red flag for me so I wanted to ask if you had any experiences with CyberFox, can you reccommend it etc.?
======
brudgers
I would recommend just downloading and trying whatever looks interesting. It
is perfectly reasonable to have multiple browsers installed...anyone who runs
Ubuntu desktop does anyway.

Good luck.

